# Do you think T.J. Ford will help this team?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

They traded away Cassell and it looks like they did this to free up room at the PG position for Ford, do you think Payton will stay and be a mentor type for him? I personally think Ford could do good in the NBA but I think it will take him a couple of years, at his size he will take a beating.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

of course


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm sure TJ Ford will be a pretty impressive guy in the L... I'm one of the _very few_ on this board that thinks he'll do well in the L..

And, i really think GP will leave for a ring..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he'll get broken in half!

But I hope I'm wrong


----------

